#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Κτήρια κοινής ωφελείας εντός παραδοσιακού οικισμού με περίγραμμα

## kajoanna

καλημερα σε όλη την ομάδα
Μπορεί να μου στείλει κάποιος την νομοθεσία που άφορα κτίρια κοινής ωφελείας (Πολιτιστικό Κέντρο) εντός παραδοσιακού οικισμού με περίγραμμα

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Xάρης

Πολύ γενικό νομίζω ότι είναι το ερώτημα.
Νομοθεσία ως προς τι;

----------


## kajoanna

ως προς Δόμηση και Καλυψη
εντός περιγραμματος οικισμού (παραδοσιακού) 

ευχαριστω

----------

